# I MADE FRONTPAGE!!!



## mennace (Jun 28, 2012)

you guys might know me from the chat in the recent months, and all my immaturity finally paid off









http://funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/3884085/damn+*****+how+do+u+even+do+that/


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

The friend zone is no fun.


----------



## aulds (Jun 5, 2012)

holy beta


----------

